# NGD! Fluorescent Pink Ibanez RG1XXV



## WillDfx (Jan 31, 2012)

Alas, it arrived this morning! I'm very excited about this one, such a good value for the money. I'll do an in depth review and maybe a clip later on, but for now I'll just do some damage to your Retinal Cell Layers for good measure!


----------



## ikarus (Jan 31, 2012)

awesome!

Which pickups are in the guitar?


----------



## renzoip (Jan 31, 2012)

That's sick! Makes me miss my old Rg550's.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 31, 2012)

Damn that was fast! Does it play as good as it looks?


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm very curious to know if this holds its own compared to 90s Ibbies...how does it look in person?


----------



## eguitaruk (Jan 31, 2012)

That's a sweet guitar. Flash back to the eighty's. Enjoy


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm honestly floored that Ibanez was able to get these out that fast. It usually takes them months to get new products out the door. 

Congrats!


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jan 31, 2012)

brilliant axe man!!! congrats!!!


----------



## USMarine75 (Jan 31, 2012)

Premi-yum! (sorry) 

Yes, do tell how it compares to Prestige models... IMO the RG3550MZ is just as good as any of my JEMs, so I'd be curious how this rates... _especially_ for the $$$.


----------



## JPMike (Jan 31, 2012)

I love the color of this. Pure shred poser machine.

How does it play? and how much you got it for?


----------



## nathanwessel (Jan 31, 2012)

Didnt even think these were shipping yet! Love the finish. Could do without single coil. But sick! HNGD!


----------



## WillDfx (Jan 31, 2012)

I feel I can give a very honest opinion as to this compared to the older Ibanez's, because I own or have owned pretty much every RG model Ibanez offered from 87-92. I can honestly say, that this guitar in particular that I received this morning is on the same level if not higher than the original RG's. The finish looks incredible in person, it literally fluoresces in any light.


----------



## BlackWinds10 (Jan 31, 2012)

OH MY GAWD! That is one HAWT guitar. Hows it play? Pickups? Should post a sound clip up.


----------



## Razzy (Jan 31, 2012)

God damn, that is fucking hot.


----------



## Rojne (Jan 31, 2012)

hahah so jelly right naow!


----------



## infernalservice (Jan 31, 2012)

Will I think you just gave me inspiration for my annual tax return impulse buy. I have an rg565 and love it. If this is on par with the old mij stuff, I am sold.


----------



## WillDfx (Jan 31, 2012)

The neck on this is just out of this world comfortable, its just the perfect shape and carve. And the finish on the neck is ridiculously smooth! As for the pickups, they sound very crisp and clear. They are very reminiscent the the original PAF pros, which I LOVE! I will not be changing them to say the least.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jan 31, 2012)

Great to see these come with the pink knobs... would hate to go to a store and ask for a pair.


----------



## theo (Jan 31, 2012)

Damn, I was totally hoping I would be the first to score one of these on here... but mine won't be in for another week or so :c

Grats man


----------



## Metal_Webb (Jan 31, 2012)

That, my good man, is all in the pink and not at all in the stink 

Sweet axe!


----------



## MikeH (Jan 31, 2012)

Played one of these yesterday. Fucking lovely. Nice score.


----------



## theo (Jan 31, 2012)

wait a minute... do these come without a HSC?


----------



## WillDfx (Jan 31, 2012)

Correct, unfortunately they do not come with any sort of case.


----------



## theo (Jan 31, 2012)

super faggotry, gay and lame... 

Is it possible to buy the prestige hsc's from ibanez?


----------



## WillDfx (Jan 31, 2012)

theo said:


> super faggotry, gay and lame...
> 
> Is it possible to buy the prestige hsc's from ibanez?



Yes, I thought they came with a gig bag of some sort. I think its possible to order then separate, I'm not entirely positive though.


----------



## simonXsludge (Jan 31, 2012)

Keen to get the yellow one now, but no money.


----------



## sell2792 (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## jl-austin (Jan 31, 2012)

Wow that is pink! 

I am surprised these don't come with some sort of gig bag, all the other premiums do.


----------



## nojyeloot (Jan 31, 2012)

What is it about a hot pink guitar that makes me want to sell everything to get one? 

Gor-geous.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jan 31, 2012)

Holy mother of Jesus fucking bollocks Christ arse.

Wow.


----------



## oremus91 (Jan 31, 2012)

Does the trem feel close to the same version in the prestige models?


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jan 31, 2012)

wow that thing looks AWESOME


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 31, 2012)

theo said:


> Is it possible to buy the prestige hsc's from ibanez?



Ibanez does not typically sell the Prestige branded cases separately, but they do sell the exact same case. 



jl-austin said:


> Wow that is pink!
> 
> I am surprised these don't come with some sort of gig bag, all the other premiums do.



Shipped in? No. Comes with? Yes.


----------



## chipsta21 (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## Jarabowa (Jan 31, 2012)

I've always been a fan of the more subtle and natural finishes in favor of what I used to consider "gaudy" and "flashy", but ever since I first saw this model, in this color, I knew I'd be spending my tax return on one of these. Happy NGD man, she's beautiful.


----------



## jl-austin (Jan 31, 2012)

This guitar is on my list of potential purchases this year. 

If I do snag one, I hate to say it, but all the pink plastic hardware items would go, and be replaced with black. In my opinion it would look so much more tasteful without the pink pickups and knobs. 

Especially seeing how I always replace the pickups on Ibanez guitars any way.


----------



## theo (Jan 31, 2012)

I think they are part of what gives it the 80's charm though. at least to me anyway

EDIT: one thing that bothers me, the single coil has silver slugs... it has to go


----------



## ibanezcollector (Jan 31, 2012)

MY EYES!!! I love it..


----------



## yellowv (Jan 31, 2012)

I thought it was gonna be a couple of months before these started shipping.what are they going for street price? Sucks they ship without a case but there are tons of RG cases out there.


----------



## theo (Jan 31, 2012)

Just been notified that mine is ready for pickup.
Also, mine comes with one of those hard/soft cases that the premiums have.
I think I'll buy a used prestige case off ebay though.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 31, 2012)

Omfg yes!!!!


----------



## theo (Feb 1, 2012)

secured mine this arvo, here are some pics. I got one of the premium cases with it.
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/186038-n-nearly-gd-rg1xxv.html#post2850001


----------



## MikeyLHolm (Feb 1, 2012)

The Bestest Axe color /w the bestest inlays!!! Gz

Wonder what they'll go for in Europe


----------



## Force (Feb 1, 2012)

Aw fuck, who do I sue for retina damage?

Or is it my fault I didn't have my sunglasses ready in time?

Nice purchase dude.


----------



## Goatchrist (Feb 1, 2012)

Another one... you guys give me serious GAS!!!!
Congrats!


----------



## Nonservium (Feb 1, 2012)

My wife thinks that color is gay. I think that color is fucking awesome. Grats and happy NGD.


----------



## possumkiller (Feb 2, 2012)

I want the pink AND yellow ones! BTW these are only for the first quarter of 2012. There will be different ones for every quarter.


----------



## pushpull7 (Feb 2, 2012)

Killer.


----------



## Lasik124 (Feb 2, 2012)

Nom.


----------



## theo (Feb 2, 2012)

you tellin me my guitar is gonna change colour soon?




Nah, I kid.
After seeing the leaks of the other releases, I think the pink is the best one for me


----------



## Hybrid138 (Feb 2, 2012)

I want to get one and fr00t up the hardware and pickups!


----------



## WillDfx (Feb 4, 2012)

Well I've had this for a couple days now, so I feel I can honestly review it in depth. So first off, let me start by saying this guitar is truly magnificent for what it costs. It came shipped to me in a standard box, which is a first for me. And believe it or not it arrived without a single problem, and in tune! Picking the guitar up for the first time instantly made it clear that it was good quality. It has the perfect weight to it, and supreme balance. As soon as I sat down with it, I played a single A and it felt dull. I started to worry a bit when this happened, I felt as though IBeenHad. But I soon found out this was not the case. The locking studs weren't locked down into the body when I received it, when I noticed that I did so immediately. As soon as they were locked down, BOOM it just sang like a birdy!! after I did some minor tweaking, like pickup heights, and locking down the nut I plugged it in. It just ripped through my Laney VH100r full double stacks like no tomorrow! I can't wait to try it through my Fractal/Matrix rig at rehearsal. The pickups are very close the the original PAF pros that I love so dearly, they have that Honk to them that just brings out so many dynamics. Before I comment on the bridge, I must tell you guys that I DO NOT ENJOY TREMS! The only floating bridge I have ever truly enjoyed was my EBMM JP bridges. But this EZ-II Bridge is really quite amazing! And it sounds utterly perfect when locked down. It's just so smooth when doing trem wankery, it just feels fantastic. Now, the ONLY gripe I have is the fact that the guitar came with a few flaws. There were tiny specs of black paint on some areas of the body, It appeared to be the black paint coat they spray in the control cavities. Most of it wiped away with some polish, but there are a few microscopic specs left that won't come off. It can hardly be seen, in fact I forget where the spots even are! Anyways, the bottom line is, this guitar is a great guitar, especially for the super cheap costs. I would recommend anyone to give it a try!


----------



## turbo (Feb 4, 2012)

Sam ash had both colors. I walked in and they were hanging on the wall. They stuck out likes sore thumb. The colors are so bright and vivid.

I did stare at the pink one the longest.
Added to the GAS list


----------



## Furtive Glance (Feb 4, 2012)

That sure is purdy!


----------



## macman70 (Feb 4, 2012)

WillDfx said:


> Well I've had this for a couple days now, so I feel I can honestly review it in depth. So first off, let me start by saying this guitar is truly magnificent for what it costs. It came shipped to me in a standard box, which is a first for me. And believe it or not it arrived without a single problem, and in tune! Picking the guitar up for the first time instantly made it clear that it was good quality. It has the perfect weight to it, and supreme balance. As soon as I sat down with it, I played a single A and it felt dull. I started to worry a bit when this happened, I felt as though IBeenHad. But I soon found out this was not the case. The locking studs weren't locked down into the body when I received it, when I noticed that I did so immediately. As soon as they were locked down, BOOM it just sang like a birdy!! after I did some minor tweaking, like pickup heights, and locking down the nut I plugged it in. It just ripped through my Laney VH100r full double stacks like no tomorrow! I can't wait to try it through my Fractal/Matrix rig at rehearsal. The pickups are very close the the original PAF pros that I love so dearly, they have that Honk to them that just brings out so many dynamics. Before I comment on the bridge, I must tell you guys that I DO NOT ENJOY TREMS! The only floating bridge I have ever truly enjoyed was my EBMM JP bridges. But this EZ-II Bridge is really quite amazing! And it sounds utterly perfect when locked down. It's just so smooth when doing trem wankery, it just feels fantastic. Now, the ONLY gripe I have is the fact that the guitar came with a few flaws. There were tiny specs of black paint on some areas of the body, It appeared to be the black paint coat they spray in the control cavities. Most of it wiped away with some polish, but there are a few microscopic specs left that won't come off. It can hardly be seen, in fact I forget where the spots even are! Anyways, the bottom line is, this guitar is a great guitar, especially for the super cheap costs. I would recommend anyone to give it a try!



Hi Will
I just ordered RG1xxv in FYE. Can you explain or send a pic on the locking stuff thing you had to do. In case I run into that issue, thanks in advance.


----------



## Swyse (Feb 4, 2012)

macman70 said:


> Hi Will
> I just ordered RG1xxv in FYE. Can you explain or send a pic on the locking stuff thing you had to do. In case I run into that issue, thanks in advance.



The bridge posts for the tremolo have a very small set screw in them that you can use to lock the bridge post into place. You just have to remember to unlock it again if you want to raise or lower the bridge.


----------



## WillDfx (Feb 4, 2012)

lelelelelele


----------



## macman70 (Feb 4, 2012)

Swyse said:


> The bridge posts for the tremolo have a very small set screw in them that you can use to lock the bridge post into place. You just have to remember to unlock it again if you want to raise or lower the bridge.


 
thanks man


----------



## pushpull7 (Feb 4, 2012)

WillDfx said:


> lelelelelele


----------



## engage757 (Feb 4, 2012)

Damn that is so... hot.


----------



## Swyse (Feb 4, 2012)

You went out and bought another one? Are they that good?


----------



## yellowv (Feb 5, 2012)

Man I have such bad GAS. I need to get my tax return and buy one of these mofo's.


----------



## mikernaut (Feb 5, 2012)

Damn I love these, I just wish it had pink or white binding around the fretboard. Unbound fretboards just look "off" to me.


----------



## ZEBOV (Feb 6, 2012)

No case?!
Deal breaker..... Ibanez includes cases with all or almost all of their other premiums. If they're not going to include a case with it, I won't buy it.


----------



## pushpull7 (Feb 6, 2012)

ZEBOV said:


> No case?!
> Deal breaker..... Ibanez includes cases with all or almost all of their other premiums. If they're not going to include a case with it, I won't buy it.



Premiums get a gig bag, don't they? (my 1405 came with a gig bag)


----------



## BornToLooze (Feb 6, 2012)

Honestly...i've never played an Ibanez that I've like, but i still feel the urge to get one of those


----------



## yellowv (Feb 6, 2012)

Nope these don't even come with a gig bag. Kinda sucks, but in the same price range neither do higher end LTD's or Schecters.


----------



## pushpull7 (Feb 6, 2012)

Oh, that does suck. Did they at least come with the "premium" tool?


----------



## yellowv (Feb 6, 2012)

chrisharbin said:


> Oh, that does suck. Did they at least come with the "premium" tool?



Yeah I believe they do include the tool.


----------



## pushpull7 (Feb 6, 2012)

Then at least if you have RG or gig bags already, that helps. The tools are really valuable. I have the "prestige" tools and I'm shocked at how cool they are.


----------



## ZEBOV (Feb 6, 2012)

The reason why I would want the guitar to come with a case is because some shipping employees throw boxes. And then there are the bumps the shipping trucks hit and the turbulence the airplanes fly through. No bueno when expensive items are in the package. A case or a sturdy gig bag would help protect it during shipping.


----------



## pushpull7 (Feb 6, 2012)

ZEBOV said:


> The reason why I would want the guitar to come with a case is because some shipping employees throw boxes. And then there are the bumps the shipping trucks hit and the turbulence the airplanes fly through. No bueno when expensive items are in the package. A case or a sturdy gig bag would help protect it during shipping.



You make a good point.


----------

